
Ask HN: Any open source Scala project to contribute? (Besides libraries) - basicscholar
:)
======
mooreds
play? [https://playframework.com/](https://playframework.com/)

Any of the apps based on play?
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Play_Framework#Usage](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Play_Framework#Usage)

------
kushti
I highly welcome to contribute to my project Scorex, modular blockchain
framework under CC0 license. [https://github.com/ScorexProject/Scorex-
Lagonaki](https://github.com/ScorexProject/Scorex-Lagonaki) (my mail
kushti@protonmail.ch)

------
akerro
[https://github.com/Antox/Antox](https://github.com/Antox/Antox)

------
lgieron
Spark

------
eranation
scalatutorials.com needs lot's of work... :) not sure if it qualifies as a
scala project though...

